# Espresso practice / tasting



## Cafemina (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi all,

I am a total beginner. I'd like to ask how do you practice making coffee without over dosing on caffeine?










I find it much easier to have many shots of whisky than having many shots of espresso . How do you do it?


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi,

Take very small sips or spit it out.

Professional cuppers spit it out and rinse with water.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't drink many shots, keep it to a few, don't get into a frenzy as you'll just waste coffee & get frustrated.

Note down your dose, weight of coffee in the cup (on the drip tray - maybe start aiming for 1:3 to 1:4 if not making big milk drinks) and grind setting. Note shot time - if it's well under 20s, then maybe have a tentative sip, but it's unlikely to be great. Definitely have a rough score on how much you liked it, doesn't need to be complicated, just 'nasty, OK, nice' to start with, if a particular thing stands out, like 'weak', or 'sour' too?

Be sure to taste the last sips of a shot too, as the top can taste quite different to the bottom.

Have a pause between sessions, rationalise what has happened.

If most/all your shots are weak, run very fast, sour, grind finer, still weak? Go 1:2.5?

Don't steer shots by tamping hard/soft, use grind setting.

Don't grind straight into the portafilter, grind into a cup/jug & give it a shake & transfer to portafilter, making sure you have the dose you want (keep to +/-0.1g)

If most/all your shots are sour/so intense you can't really identify anything, grind coarser & maybe stay at the longer side of brew ratio.

If you get to the end of the bag and you have enjoyed nothing, ask for help (with as much info as you can give, shot by shot.).


----------



## Cafemina (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks for all the tips!


----------

